# Landscape Imponderable: Watering It.



## imp (Oct 25, 2015)

We have painstakingly, and somewhat expensively, planted quite a number of things around our house; there were no plantings when we arrived. I have gathered seed pods from pretty flowering bushes along the Colorado River Walk, seeds from Mesquite, and desert plants unidentified, planted them in small pots in my shop, where over winter, many sprouted up into little plants. Even have two Date Palms now in the ground, about 3 feet high, grown from the pits! Our summer water bills exceed our utility usage, but, ya want plants, ya gotta water 'em.....

Now, the big ?    Our little above-ground pool has just about reached too chilly for use. It contains 1200 gallons of water, scrupulously chlorinated carefully all summer, and the last vestiges of chlorine residual in the water just don't seem to be abating. I hate to "waste" that water, draining it down into the arroyo beside our house, though the native plants in the wash would no doubt love it!

*Do I dare use the pool water to nourish our landscape plants?* Loss of any one would be near heart-breaking, as we already have lost, through attrition or whatever causes plants to fail- a thriving Mesquite, Palo Verde, and Rosewood  tree very suddenly upped and died, after growing for several months. Do not want a repeat!   imp


----------

